# clear pvc



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm looking for some different sizes of clear pvc-2 and half inches and smaller. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## trong (Aug 8, 2006)

tap plastic, it's cheap too. you can even bend it using a hot blow dryer if you fill the pipe with benable wire. thats so it doesn't collapse. good luck


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

US Plastics and Aquatic Eco Systems.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah Tap has clear acrylic tubing.
www.tapplastics.com


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Just an FYI, Lowes nor Home Depot have clear PVC. I hit up both places this week, and only carried the regular PVC.


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I found what I needed at tapplastics. They do sell everything within reason. I talked to a sales rep. and he was very helpful & full of ideas. 

thanks again
Wayne


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

OK, I'll ask. What does one do with clear plastic PVC for the hobby? A fish breeding project?


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Clear inlet and return tubes for your cannister.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

rwoehr said:


> OK, I'll ask. What does one do with clear plastic PVC for the hobby? A fish breeding project?


I would guess a cave for some Ancistrus or Plecos


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Hehe, only I know the real answer to this one . 

Matt, I doubt the ancistrus would breed in clear pipe.. because it seems that the fry prefer dark areas until they get bigger. It is a good guess though, kinda like the ghost knives as they "feel" secure in there.. even though they can be seen.

Think African cichlids... that's all I have to say


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

That was an excellent guess Matt. I had forgotten about our previous conversation concerning clear caves. I think I will give it a try. I had no idea that the clear pvc was so costly. Now I know why the egg tumblers are so expensive. Whoops! I might have given away the secret. Say, I've got some free quarter size golden angels for anybody that wants them.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

ahh you're geting big stuff and what are you coating it with sand? rocks? I made some caves like this and my bichir loves it.


----------

